# Leichteste MTB Carbon Kurbel der Welt!! TOKEN neu



## fommes (22. April 2008)

Versand nach D kostet 12 EURO

Standort Italien, ich spreche aber Deutsch  

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300218607113


----------



## jasper (22. April 2008)

wenn in deinem lexikon "kurbel" die übersetzung für deinen artikel ist, dann verbrenne es sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (23. April 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> wenn in deinem lexikon "kurbel" die übersetzung für deinen artikel ist, dann verbrenne es sofort.



selten so gelacht


----------



## fommes (23. April 2008)

war ein versehen, GABEL natürlich  

und: ich benutze kein Wörterbuch!!


----------

